# Golden Puppy - Crooked eye



## Mepps (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey all,

Brand new to the forum and to the Golden Retriever breed! We are picking up a beautiful boy in 2 weeks time, and have a question about something we noticed when we were at the breeders on Saturday; something we had not noticed before - In some pictures we took on the day, his left eye would look as if it's completely out of place, in others it's perfectly fine, and it's just worrying us a little, as none of his siblings are showing it to the same extent (from what we could see).















The breeders are quite knowledgable and have been really honest with us. They said it was quite normal, and the muscles just weren't developed completely yet. We spoke to our own vet and showed him the pictures, and he said it could be two things - He could either be perfectly healthy and just be focusing on something/tired (He kept running off to snooze when we were there), or it could be a case of strabismus. We really hope it's not the latter, but _should_ it be, I would not mind some feedback on how affected he'll be growing up, in terms of play, running, fetching, competing and so on.

The pups are getting microchipped this week, so we have asked if they could get their vet to check it over and put any findings on the chip record.

Thank you


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see a crooked or lazy eye- I do see him looking to his left, so the white showing, but when I blow up the photo, the pupils are in the right place. 
I've only seen a true strabismus in a Golden one time, he was an adult, and he rocked along just like other dogs.. but I understood it was very obvious from the time his eyes opened that he had this condition.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a rescue terrier mix who has strabismus. His name is Dave. 










He gets around just fine. He doesn't catch balls or anything that a Golden might want to do, but as far as Dave is concerned, he's just a dog doing doggy things, and it doesn't seem to impede him at all. He doesn't run into things, or anything.

Dave is cock-eyed and has an underbite, and even though I have 7 beautiful Golden Retriever show dogs, Dave is the one everybody gets all oogie-googie over.  So if you don't mind the little oddity of seeing his eyes go in two different directions, I'd say he'd be fine and his life would be fine.


----------



## Mepps (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies, it helps to get some opinions sometimes! We hope everything is right with his eyes, and it's just the extension of the muscle! We are massively in love with him from we saw him first at 2 weeks old, so we cannot help but try and give him the best possible life from the start, and knowing/educating yourself is half the battle for us! 

PS: I love Dave, he looks like a happy-go-lucky little guy


----------

